
Release Notes for Safari Technology Preview 71 - ecesena
https://webkit.org/blog/8517/release-notes-for-safari-technology-preview-71/
======
jchw
Ooh, I also like the Dark Mode stuff. I was just thinking about how I love
dark mode, but the fact that I have to enable it on every single site makes it
kind of unwieldy. Having a media query for it seems brilliant!

~~~
saagarjha
Yup, it’s really nice. I added support to my website for this, and Safari will
automatically switch it whenever I enable dark mode. Now if only more websites
supported it…

I’m also happy to see that I can force a certain appearance through the web
inspector, since my system appearance varies throughout the day and that means
I need to either keep switching it if I want to debug appearance or only work
in the light theme during the day.

------
univerio
Does this mean we can finally login to U2F-required Google accounts from iCal?

~~~
mediocrejoker
Hopefully someone more knowledgeable will chime in as I'm waiting for FIDO U2F
support as well but I think CTAP2 is the browser-to-user layer of FIDO.

edit: just tested it on Mojave with gmail and fastmail and it doesn't
recognize that the Yubikey has been inserted, so looks like support is not
there out-of-the-box

~~~
reaperhulk
You need to enable it in Develop->Experimental Features, but also you need to
be sure you have a CTAP2 key. "U2F" keys are all CTAP1, which is not supported
yet. Yubi's 5 series are CTAP2, as are the blue keys with a 2 printed on them.

~~~
mediocrejoker
Cool I just tried it with Fastmail and a Yubikey 5 and it worked. Gmail
however still checks if you're running chrome so it doesn't work.

------
saagarjha
I think it would be nice if the title was changed to “Safari Technology
Preview Release 71”, since this isn’t in mainline Safari yet.

------
alwillis
More details on supports-color-schemes: [https://github.com/w3c/csswg-
drafts/issues/3299](https://github.com/w3c/csswg-drafts/issues/3299)

Web inspector also has a widget that toggles between light and dark mode.

